# Women's cycling shoes



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife has some really old Sidi's she would like to replace.
She also wants something with more ventilation for hot weather and not black.
The problem is she wears a size 37 and many Sidi shoes only go down to 38.
The ones that do go down to 37 only come in black or ugly blue flowers.
There is the Zephyr in white but it only has velcro, no buckle.
I found a Shimano shoe SH-WR80 that meets all the criteria and has heat moldable insoles.
Anybody have experience with these shoes?

Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just at the bike shop and saw Sidis in 37's. Maybe she can special order some Sidis. 

I've heard some pretty good things about the Shimanos.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

The bike store I worked at had 37's.

My wife also likes specialized shoes - FWIW


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Sidis only come in 37 in a few of their models and the color choices are ugly for women.
I have the Specialized S-Works shoes and like them but they fall apart after a few years unlike Sidis. My wife tried on the Specialized BG Pro and did not like them.
They now have a Women's version of the S-Works with the BOA closures but they cost $350 and the materials look cheap.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the SH-WR60 (I am not a buckle fan), and think they are a great buy. They have held up well in the 9 months I've owned them, and they are comfortable and have a stiff sole. I also own a pair of Zephyrs and find them a bit narrower with much less toe-box room; no contest the Shimano is a better fitting shoe for me even though my feet are not wide (they are B). 

My Speedplay cleats also fit better on the Shimano; the Sidi shoe has more of a bend in the sole and the thickest cleat shim just barely gets the cleat flat on the sole; the Shimano sole works well with the standard shims.

I've ridden the Shimano with thin socks in the summer heat here in So Cal and find that the extra toe box room allows my feet to breathe. In the winter I can wear thicker socks or put on booties (but I doubt it will ever get that cold here.) I will buy Shimano again when these were out, and I have also bought their MTB shoes with similar comfortable results.

I would recommend the SIDI if your wife's feet run really narrow, but if she is a B or C width she just might find the Shimano fits as well or better and feels great.


----------

